# bersa



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm waiting for my ccw permit, so I'm starting to think about what I might want to carry. The local gun dealer looked at me like I was crazy for thinking about carrying my Ruger P89 in South Texas Heat. So I asked for a recommendation, and he pulled out a Bersa 380. 

I've not heard of the brand, and see it hasn't rated its own forum here. Any opinions about: 

a) carrying a 380 

and

b) Bersa as a manufacturer of guns

Thanks,

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Normally, I never buy brands that aren't super mainstream. But, the Bersa caught my eye. I was actually doing the paperwork on 1 last Nov at a gunshow, but when I asked them to cut the plastic tie on it, so I could try out the trigger, the trigger wasn't very good on that particular gun.

The other 2 they had were kinda scratched up, so I just cancelled the deal. I have heard nothing but good things about the Bersa 380, and I've since been told that my experience is very unusual. 

I think it is a very nice gun. That being said, I already have several 9mm guns, including a couple of compacts. If I got the 380, it would be to have an extra gun. If I were U, I'd try to find a compact 9mm.

BY the way - where is Coastal Bend? I am in College Station.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Maybe I do need to take a look at a mini 9.

Actually, I'm in Rockport, just north of Corpus Christi. My son and daughter-in-law live, work and go to school in College Station. I love that little community.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, ok. If you were closer, I'd let ya try out my compact P99 

Had a Glock 26 for 8 years, but got rid of it last year because I prefer the trigger on the P99.

Anyway, glock 26 isn't a bad gun either. Also, the S&W 3913 is a nice little 9mm - metal and single stack. Not too fond of Kahr handguns. They make a lot of small 9mm and 40's, but I keep reading too many neg things about quality control issues. While it is true that U will see more complaints than pos statements, because people tend toc omplain more. I've seen an above avg # of neg posts on that brand, compared to other brands.

Also, check out the P2000 HK or the P2000SK HK (the SK is a bit smaller).


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Absolutely wonderful for a .380, better than a Walther PPKS because it doesn't bite your hand, very concealable, accurate and reliable, I have ~ 600 rounds thru one I bought for my wife for personal protection when she worked night shifts mostly by herself on a not great side of town with no parking lot guard at a business that attracted crazy people, she wasn't really interested in it so, she went with Pepper Spray instead, oh well, I have a light clothing summer carry piece. I had a couple of jams when I was breaking it in, but none in the last few hundered rounds of all types, FMJ's JHP's +P's CorBon's etc. I really like the trigger on mine. .380 is about the minimum I would carry and I'm still looking for some CorBon DPX's loads for it.

Here's some review links:

http://www.gunblast.com/Bersa_Thunder380.htm

http://www.chuckhawks.com/bersa_380.htm

http://www.pistolsmith.com/viewtopic.php?t=17134&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Only .380 I ever shot very much was my nephew's Colt Govt. .380. Just like the big .45 1911 but about 1/2 the size. It shot great and was very accurate. The downside is they don't make them anymore and those I have seen for sale (very few these days) are quite expensive. Went to the gunshow today in Austin and fondled some Kel-Tec .32's and .380's. If you want a very "little" gun, you can't beat the little .380. Don't know much about reliability or anything else about the Kel-Tec but they were cheap (little over $200) and very, very small! You could carry in your pocket and not even notice it or use one of their little "clips" and hang it on your belt, pants, or pocket. Maybe others could comment on their experiences shooting one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I plan to get one of those Keltecs myself - probably a 380 version. The 32 ans 380 are so close to the same size. They are tiny...


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. If interested, here are some observations on the Bersa .380 pistol:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/MakarovBersa.htm

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Sig Sauer Bersa.htm

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Bersa Thunder.htm

Best.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

*My Bersa Thunder 380*

I've had words about my Bersa Thunder 380 in here before, but it needs to be said again.

*Pros:* 

the gun is very light weight 
it is great during hot weather 
it is incredibly accurate
it doesn't seem to be picky about ammo
it really does have more kick than some would give it credit for, but it isn't an arm breaker by any means
*Cons:*

there are three safeties on it, which leads me to think the maker is paranoid
It is cheap because it was cheaply made
My main issue was the magazine disconnect safety

Unfortunetly, that last con sort of killed my trust in the little thing. I was shown this Bersa after spending many moons trying to get a decent concealed holster for my Sig P226. I thought it was a steal, as I'd heard about the brand. I did not, however, research it as well as I had my other two guns. That magazine disconnect safety appeared to be just a pain in the butt/something silly added that no one liked.

My magazine disconnect safety malfunctioned after 30 rounds and made the gun think the magazine was not there when it was. So it locked up on me and refused to fire. It went that day to a gun smith who ended up disconnecting the safety and replacing a bunch of stuff inside the gun itself.

However, I hear a lot of really good things, and since this issue was fixed I haven't had a problem with it. It has been a good gun, I am just trying to build up my trust in it again (it is going to the range soon to do its first rapid fire test, I'll keep you posted).

I reccomend paying a visit to the folks at http://www.bersatalk.com They'll tell you all you need to know.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I got one for my sister for a carry weapon. The gun shoots very well and functions perfectly. The trigger is nothing short of awesome! Feels like my HK Match Trigger if not better. The .380 is a good defense round. Not the best but it will serve its purpose. I say go for it. Price is right


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have had nothing but good luck with my Bersa pistols. My Bersa Thunder 380 is a jewel and I carry it on weekends instead of my Walther PP or Sig P230. My constant companion is my Bersa Thunder 45; I use it for car/carry. People that know me realize I have other, more expensive, options yet I choose the Bersas. Regards, Richard


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks. Sounds like I need to test fire some guns. That's half the fun of buying a new gun, isn't it?  

I anticipate a lengthy research phase. Shipwreck, I do sometimes get up to College Station to see my son. Maybe I'll take you up on your offer if I'm still doing my research next time I'm up your way.

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Trying guns out before you buy is always a good idea if you can find a friend with one or a range that rents what you are considering. As for the Bersa thunder .380 I have had two and loved them both. They were inexpensive and both were 100% reliable with all types of ammo. They both became causalities of my insane love to buy and trade guns, but a few months ago I decided I needed a small single stack, pocket rocket, to compliment my current collection. I was about to buy another Bersa when I came across a p64 (A.K.A) Polish Makarov, very similar to a Walther PPk/S for $169 at a local shop, so far it has been 100% reliable and is more accurate than the two Bersa's I owned, and the 9x18 Makarov packs a little more punch. The down side is it is heavy for it's size, piss poor sights, no slide release, and the mag must be released from the bottom, but I don't find that a con just different. The Bersa is a fine gun especially for the price but do a little research here and other sites you will find a lot about small autos.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Good thread. I've been thinking about buying a Bersa 380 too for pocket carry. I'm not too worried about its ergonomics since it will be a carry pistol, not a plinker. I won't be running 5,000 rounds through it in three months like I do with my XD9. Being pocket sized is what I like about it.

How do you guys carry it? One in the chamber and decocked? Is that first shot DA and the rest SA thing weird?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I kinda laugh at this - when I got into semi-autos, almost all guns were DA/SA - Yes, 1st shot will be DA - all others are SA - If U legitimately have time, I suppose you could cock the gun before the 1st shot.

That DA shot is not much fun at the range, but w/ practice, U can learn to do alright w/ it. But, it is useful in that if U were startled, U wouldn't accidentally shoot the gun (although, always keep the finger off the trigger until ready to fire).

Only way U can carry it cocked safetly is if the DA/SA has a frame mouned saftey - like a USP.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I WOULD NOT carry it cocked and locked, _actually_, I don't even think it's possible because when the safety is engaged it decocks the gun automatically...so the safety is about useless and it isn't the slickest, mine is so tight it almost binds...as a matter of fact I don't even use it at all, I carry one in the chamber, decocked...I'm pretty comfortable shooting DA/SA. I just carry it in a pocket, I bought one of those pocket grabber holster thing-a-jigs from DeSantis but I think it actually makes the print of the gun look bigger...I also have an Uncle Mike's size 1 IWB for times when a pocket just won't work.

By the way, the ergonomics fit my hands really nicely 

[edit] Yep I checked it's not even possible to cock and lock.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I saw several at the gun show for $190-$200 for the two tone.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The 1 and only bersa 380 I owned had a decocker that also blocked the hammer as a safety after decocking so if they STILL do that yes you coud carry it 1in chamber and decocked,If the hammer ISNT blocked or the decocker returns to the up position by itself after decocking I wouldnt do it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I think the 380 round is good for backup only. The least I would carry is the 9mm and I require a large mag for that round. I perfer the S&W40 or the 45 ACP.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Bersa Is a Good Gun...*

My Bresa T380 is a great little pistol. I used it to qualify for my CHL and carry it often. Now that it's broken in, it's very dependable. Put 100 or so rounds through it until it's broken in before using it as a CCW. 
I'll soon buy either a S & W M & P 40 caliber compact, if they come out in the next month or so, or a Walther P99c 40 caliber. I would prefer to have a little more fire power for a CCW than 380. That said, you wont regret owning a Bersa Thunder 380, if for nothing else, just as a back up.:smt068


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I think the 380 round is good for backup only. The least I would carry is the 9mm and I require a large mag for that round. I perfer the S&W40 or the 45 ACP.


Does the miniscule difference between the .380 and 9mm matter that much to you?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shoot me w/ both, and I'll tell ya :smt082


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's a very generic comparison...your results may vary, especially shooting +P's and taking into account different bullet designs.

That being said, I'd rather have a .380 in my pocket than nothing and if I can't hide a .40 or .45, I have no problems carrying a +P 380 Auto  By the way, most defensive shootings are three shots in three seconds at three feet...

Name Bullet Weight (grains) Velocity (muzzle) in fps Energy (muzzle) in ft lbs Energy (at 100 yd) in ft-lbs 
.22LR.....40gr......1060fps....100....75 
.25........45gr.......815fps......66....42 
.380......85gr......1000fps....189...140 
9 mm....115gr.....1155fps....391...241 
.38 sp...110gr......995fps....242...185
357mag.125gr....1450fps....583....330 
45 ACP..185gr.....1000fps...411... 324


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Most calibers look minscule compared to the caliber the next size up. I guess it's at what level you feel comfortable with.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Why are all you owners not at over at my place
bersatalk.com have as of last count 875 members . Thats the place to talk Bersa and we hava a warrenty gun smith as a member. He will fix it right if needed or everybody will hear about it. I also have started a sec for Kel Tec.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

These two comments are from a board that Stephen A. Camp and I both go to. They are worth considering even though I hold the Bersa 380 in high esteem. Regards, Richard 


First quote:
"I know,,,, allot of you don't think there is a problem but,,,,, theres IS. 



I just got back two more Bersa's from repair, the triggers were fixed but the slide stops won't hold the slide back with the mag out and the slide and stop are peened over do to no heat treat (just like our range gun and others I know.)

Bersa uses different independent service centers, I send in to to one place and they say these guns were messed with while the owners say they never took the guns apart and messed with them at all and don't even know how.

The service center fixes one for free but calls back with the other and says it's fixed and will be $100!!!!!!!!! So the owner says F*ck you and you can keep my freaking gun because I ain't paying for something I didn't do!

I ask why they didn't give us a quote first and they say the letter with the gun says "please repair" and I says "yes UNDER WARRANTY" "You have a warranty don't you?"

So I call bersa several times and get the run around, got ahold of the CEO once but he never called me back so I hammer my REP and the CEO says he remembers my call and was sorry he didn't get back to me,,, later I get the gun back no charge.

However I now have a slide stop problems, so the Rep said he never heard of slide stop problems and I says I know of at least 7 guns with this problem. So he says well send them to this repair center because he specialized in the slide stop problems and such.

So I says WAIT A MINUTE! I thought you never heard of this slide stop problem! (I guess he didn't know Bren was a bulldog and Bren will keep chewing ones ass until they do "the right thing". 

Anyway I tell my to Bersa owners that they will probably just file the Slide back and since it's not heat treated, it will only be a short lived Band aid. 

So I give them the choice operate it like a PPK (with no SS) or send it in for band aid treatment.

They redeemed their guns."

Second quote:

"I've had this problem with our range gun.It seems the slide release is more of a problem then the slide.It must be made from some soft @ss metal,MIM of some sort I suspect.I called Eagle Imports on numerous occassions about the rental gun and the one I bought my fiancee.I raised a stink and have gotten them to send me 2 slide releases and springs,1 thumb-safety,2 mag springs and some other small parts.They tried to bill me for the parts but balked when I told them I'd send it to them on there dime.

I sold off the Bersa POS I bought my fiancee and will replace it with a Glock 19 when the funds become available.She has a friends G26 for the time being.

I've read a lot of good things about the Bersa Thunder .380 but have come to my own conclussion that they are junk."


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Now I'm afraid it will blow up when I take it for its rapid fire test! LOL!

Maybe I should just consign mine while I can still get back a good chunk of what I paid for it...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*More research*

I haven't had a chance to fire a compact 9mm. If that works out for me, it would simplify ammo purchases. In the meantime, I'm still interested in the smaller caliber handguns for ccw.

Any comments about Berretta or Taurus .380 or .32?

WM


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I had a Beretta 84 (.380) once and wish I still had it. Feels just like a smaller version of a Beretta 92 and mine was just a reliable. It may be a little bigger that what you are looking for as it has a double stack mag. Not sure if you want a pocket pistol or just a good all around conceal carry gun, and even that will all depend on your personal philosophy.
Kel Tek is supposed to make a very reliable, very light weight gun in .32, .380, and 9mm though I have never owned one I have heard a lot of good things about them as to their reliability.
You will need to choose what is overall right for you. My home/work carry gun is small and thin because I must, deep conceal at work due to the nature of my work, and I just like a small gun on at home because I cant feel it on me when I am laying on my butt playing video games. However when I go to town for any other reason I carry either my S&W M&P or Springfield XD 3 inch. These are what I would always carry at work if I thought I could pull it off.
As for a .32, in the 25 years I have been shooting handguns the .32 is the only caliber I cannot recall having ever shot, I am sure I have at one time or another but I certainly haven't owned one.


----------

